# Minnesota Women Shoots 24 Point buck



## 9buck06 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Girls,

Did any of you hear about the women from Minnesota who shot a 24-point buck. Story is that she could hold the No. 3 spot for this buck, measuring at 220 inches with the Boone and Crockett scoring. They figure the deer was 3-1/2 years old weighing at 190 pounds. See picture below.

Way to go lady from Minnesota!!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

that is pretty cool.:wink:


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah it is awesome! The news is spreading fast, it is I am sure the biggest nontypical taken by a woman in her state! WOMEN HUNTERS RULE!!!


----------



## QueenofDiamonds (Oct 19, 2006)

*Awsome!!*

Now that gives me something to look forward to when I start hunting that is just to cool :wink:


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

QueenofDiamonds said:


> Now that gives me something to look forward to when I start hunting that is just to cool :wink:


START??? oh honey you gotta get in there! It's awesome!! :wink:


----------



## QueenofDiamonds (Oct 19, 2006)

TnLadyHunter said:


> START??? oh honey you gotta get in there! It's awesome!! :wink:



I hear that a lot I can't wait my fiance loves it I just have 2 problems one is finding a bow to fit me and money I have been out of work for a bit because I have had a lot of testing done on me recently so I have to wait until I can afford something some how but all in all I look forward to it I am every bit excited about it as the next person :wink: it is just taking to long for me the wait is horrible:sad:


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry. I stuck my foot in my mouth.  I didn't realize. I hope it works out where you can get out there! I am sure it will. Prayers and faith that is the key!


----------



## QueenofDiamonds (Oct 19, 2006)

TnLadyHunter said:


> I'm sorry. I stuck my foot in my mouth.  I didn't realize. I hope it works out where you can get out there! I am sure it will. Prayers and faith that is the key!


It is quite all right it is not like you knew everything will work out I am sure :nervous s no need to say sorry:wink:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice !!!! GIRLS RULE !!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Really nice buck!*

Can someone tell me if a bow and arrow was used or a rifle. Boone and Crockett tell me a rifle, but the hunter is dressed like a bowhunter.

I am putting this photo and the information in my archery scrap book and I would appreciate any other information for my book.

Thanks in advance!:smile:


----------



## Diamond7Liberty (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome pic Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cookie Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, that's my dream come true! 

Sending out an official "Oh GEEZ, look at that why donchya!" from a MN native to that chicky!


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow great job!


----------



## twin arrows (Dec 18, 2004)

*24 point buck*



r302 said:


> Can someone tell me if a bow and arrow was used or a rifle. Boone and Crockett tell me a rifle, but the hunter is dressed like a bowhunter.
> 
> I am putting this photo and the information in my archery scrap book and I would appreciate any other information for my book.
> 
> Thanks in advance!:smile:


 Deb Luzinski shot the buck with a bow.
Mike (Twin Arrows)


Source: Chris Niskanen, Pioneer Press
Deb Luzinski of Woodbury went bowhunting Friday intending to shoot a doe to help control the deer population at Bald Eagle-Otter Lakes Regional Park in Ramsey County.Instead, the veteran hunter bagged one of the biggest bucks ever taken by a Minnesota woman. With antler points splaying in all directions, Luzinski's 24-point buck should rank among the top three nontypical -- or nonsymmetrical -- white-tailed deer ever killed with a bow and arrow, according to the Minnesota Record 

Published on November 1, 2006, Page A1, St. Paul Pioneer Press (MN)


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

That is crazy looking! I wouldn't even know what to do if it walked by my stand!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I saw this on another site as well...very cool!!!


----------



## Cookie Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> That is crazy looking! I wouldn't even know what to do if it walked by my stand!!!


I nearly fell out of my stand when a yearling doe walked under it! But then, I'm 100% green. I have always really loved non-typical bucks.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

thats just awsome!!

mossy


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks Twin Arrows*



twin arrows said:


> Deb Luzinski shot the buck with a bow.
> Mike (Twin Arrows)
> 
> 
> ...


My scrape book would not be complete without Deb and her buck in it. Thanks again!


----------

